# Hidden folders for iPod



## EDJB (May 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,
After my laptop containing all my music broke and is non repairable i have had to buy a new one. What i have tried to do with the new one (Fujitsu Lifebook, Windows 7) is find the hidden folder in my ipod touch 4G to get my songs onto it. However when i click on show hidden folders, none turn up. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Do you want to get the music from the iPod to the computer? If so, you don't do that by accessing a hidden folder. You have to use special software to do that. There are dozens of programs that claim to be able to do this, but I haven't tried them.

What on the old laptop "broke"? Did the hard drive crash? You can't connect it to the new computer with a USB adapter and access it?


----------



## EDJB (May 19, 2012)

Yes i want to get songs from my iood to my new computer. With my old laptop if you turn it on the advent logo comes up then the screen turns black for a few minutes then restarts itself in a constant cycle. Thanks for the advice


----------

